# Update: Stolen Boat (Found)



## Some Watery Tart

I have no real hope of getting this back, but thought I would share just in case. Was stolen this week from my driveway in Columbia Falls, Montana. Cops already found the trailer abandoned, so we know the boat has been pawned or stored in a garage somewhere.

UPDATE: Just wanted to update that thanks to the local community sending us some leads and the local police the boat has been found! It was stolen by some meth heads who resold it for $75 and some drugs. Police have arrested all involved. Thanks for all your good river vibes!


----------



## mkashzg

Happy to hear you got he trailer back and hope the boat finds it way home soon also! That sucks!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

FuknA, bud, what a pisser. I hope the asshat gets syphilis and dies a madman.


----------



## Wallrat

What size boat is it? I’ll keep an eye out on the Bozeman c-list.


----------



## jamesthomas

THIEVES SUCK.


----------



## Big Wave

After the last stolen boat post I made sure my name and address were on my boat. It’s required in Colorado. I also use a hitch lock on my trailer.


----------



## MT4Runner

Dammit! Will keep my eyes open


----------



## Barkeep42

Watching for it in Boise


----------



## MNichols

Some Watery Tart said:


> UPDATE: Just wanted to update that thanks to the local community sending us some leads and the local police the boat has been found! It was stolen by some meth heads who resold it for $75 and some drugs. Police have arrested all involved. Thanks for all your good river vibes!


Glad to hear that, it doesn't happen often. 

Go buy yourself a lottery ticket, if you win it'll help with all the rec.gov fees for your next trip LOL


----------



## Wallrat

That’s awesome. I’m glad that you got it back!


----------



## jamesthomas

Glad the boat found its way home. Friggin tweekers.


----------



## mkashzg

mkashzg said:


> Happy to hear you got he trailer back and hope the boat finds it way home soon also! That sucks!


Glad to hear the boat found its way home also!!


----------



## Big Wave




----------



## Nanko

Some Watery Tart said:


> I have no real hope of getting this back, but thought I would share just in case. Was stolen this week from my driveway in Columbia Falls, Montana. Cops already found the trailer abandoned, so we know the boat has been pawned or stored in a garage somewhere.
> 
> UPDATE: Just wanted to update that thanks to the local community sending us some leads and the local police the boat has been found! It was stolen by some meth heads who resold it for $75 and some drugs. Police have arrested all involved. Thanks for all your good river vibes!


Victory! Surprised to see this update and congrats.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

GTFO that's awesome! Rare happy ending to this kind of situation. May their tweeker facial sores become gangrenous.


----------

